# Leaves on mulberry tree are yellow...



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Just planted the mulberry tree this Spring and it's been growing great, but suddenly all the leaves have turned yellow. Does it just need water, or does it need some type fertilizer? I prefer organic if it does need fertilizer. 

Any suggestions as to what would cause every single leaf on the tree to turn yellow? I'm pretty sure it isn't Autumn yet here in MS!


----------



## kathy H (Dec 10, 2002)

Look for gophers and make sure they arnt bothering it. I would get some ironete and sprinkle some around base. If not to hot were you are you could give it a little fish emullsion to.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Mulberry trees are notorious for dropping leaves when stressed. If your year is too dry, or too wet, or too wet after too dry they will lose their leaves. My trees look sort of like clipped poodles this year - TOO WET FOR THEM.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Hmmm...we don't have any gophers so I'm guessing it's getting to dry. We had a very wet Spring and now no rain for weeks. I'm gonna water the poor thing daily until it starts to rain again.


----------

